# [MNG] Mongolia | road infrastructure • Монгол улс



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are only 3 cities in Mongolia over 40.000 inhabitants.


Exactly like in Slovenia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The only difference is that Mongolia is 77 times larger than Slovenia.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyway, there's a country south of Mongolia with over 1.3 billion inhabitants.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ and one is in the north with 170,000,000 
Any pics of road signs?


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Even Kosovo which is one of the worlds smallest states has more paved roads than Mongolia has all together...


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

shpirtkosova said:


> Even Kosovo which is one of the worlds smallest states has more paved roads than Mongolia has all together...


Yes, but Kosovo is a small territory while Mongolia is a large one. Mongolia is more comparable with Namibia, though it is not as wealthy and even more sparsely populated. Namibia though does have paved roads linking the (few) more important settlements and international borders.


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

some pics from you can find here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1424426, pics taken last july


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Nima-Farid said:


> ^^ and one is in the north with *170,000,000 *
> Any pics of road signs?


~ 143 mio.


----------



## Peguin21795 (Jun 11, 2011)

*From what I have heard, most roads in Mongolia are unpaved. Found this picture on Flickr. hno:
*








​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah that's a common rural "road". I think you can do 60+ km/h there though. 

For instance, the most important road to China (Erenhot) looks like this.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Peguin21795 said:


> *From what I have heard, most roads in Mongolia are unpaved. Found this picture on Flickr. hno:
> *
> ​


Thats a multi-lane dirt track!


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Dirt-expressway?


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

RipleyLV said:


> Dirt-expressway?


doesn't qualify as an expressway since there is no central reservation.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Are there any road numbering in Mongolia?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

No. There are hardly any paved roads. I doubt if there is much signage too.


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

some pics:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

from UB:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice scenery


----------



## Tincap (May 23, 2010)

Judging by the number of RHD vehicles, Mongolia appears to be a big market for used JDM vehicle imports. I understand that parts of eastern Russia are the same, with an extremely high number of used RHD vehicles coming in from Japan.

~BG


----------

